# The use of your legs



## tshadowchaser (Nov 13, 2007)

In your training how much emphases is placed upon the use of your legs while in combat.?
What leg techniques do you put a high priority on in class?


----------



## tellner (Nov 13, 2007)

It's been a long time since I did FMA. Not much emphasis was placed on legs. In Silat they are extremely important. "Your martial arts are only as good as your legs are strong and limber" is one common saying.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2007)

Footwork is life, the feet get you in position to attack the other guys weakness.  In terms of the leg as a weaon, in Pekiti I've only ever seen a front kick, though knees happen.  The legs are more used for sweeps or buckles than offensive instruments.     

Lamont


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow the way I train legs are very, very important.  The footwork allows me to control the distance and the angles.  Then all of the really fun stuff comes into play as you get closer, like stepping on their feet, Leg Destructions, etc.  Without good footwork none of this is possible!


----------



## MJS (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, footwork can't be stressed enough.  Without that, the majority of what we do would never be effective.  As far as kicks go, we have a series of kicks that we utilize.  The legs can also be utilized for sweeps, takedowns, etc. while entering with a technique.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yes, footwork can't be stressed enough.  Without that, the majority of what we do would never be effective.  As far as kicks go, we have a series of kicks that we utilize.  The legs can also be utilized for sweeps, takedowns, etc. while entering with a technique.


The best weapons, from nukes to fingertip strikes, are useless if you don't have the logistics -- in this case, footwork -- to get them to the target.

It's too bad so few people seem to understand this, or at least to apply this in their fighting.


----------

